# African Dwarf Frog Problems - Water test seems decent, what am I doing wrong??



## Freebird (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi there! So I have a 5.5 gal tank, been running for about 5 weeks and the water is improving. It's now at 0-0.25 for ammonia, 0 nitrites and 5ppm nitrates. I keep it at about 77-78 degrees, it has a power filter and air pump. I currently have 2 ADFs and a Zebra Nerite snail. My first ADF died last week. Besides it being small and me being a little concern he wasn't eating enough he seemed healthy and active until the day he died. My 2nd ADF seems to have lost weight and lightened in color since getting her. I introduced the 3rd ADF after the first one died because I thought they would do better with company, however the new one attacked the 2nd one, holding on and damaging one of her back feet. My questions are:

Will the 2nd frog recover?

Is it possible I wasn't feeding enough? I was feeding about 1/3 square of frozen blood worms a day, I've upped it to 1/2 but should I be worried about over feeding? I also ordered some pellets to add variety which should arrive any day (maybe the 1st one didnt like the blood worms? I even tried putting them right in front of his face) 

I do have a live plant but being an aquatic plant from the aquarium, I wouldn't think it would be something that could harm the frogs, and they certainly arent' eating it or anything. I also noticed their knees getting white spots almost like my gravel is too rough, should I be concerned with that? 

Any thoughts on what I'm doing wrong or could improve?


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a 2 g for my 2 ADF that were originally in my 46G. I moved them because they were starving. 
The other 24 fish war escaping up all the frozen food before they had a chance.

The 2g has sand substrate and a artificial plant. with a air powered filter with carbon.
and a heater set to 76F 
and they have been great for the last 2 months.

Well one was defiantly asserting it's dominance , I am hoping that they have that sorted out by now. 
The one with the injury should recover. 
but the white spots on their knees the that has me puzzled. 

how large are these frogs. Mine are no bigger than a dime. and I feed them barely 1/4 of a cube of blood worms
and I alternate from blood worms to live brine shrimp. (they go nuts over the brine shrimp.) 
and I also use small pellets as a staple. 
I feed every other day.


----------



## KG4mxv (Oct 25, 2011)

1


----------



## Freebird (Nov 3, 2011)

I would guess they are both over an inch in body length, probably over 2 inches including back legs streched out...More like the size of a quarter (their body) if you streched it into an oval. I know different packages have different size squares, i got the smallest squares I could find. I will try feeding more and see how that goes. At least these two seem to have better appetites for the blood worms.


----------



## Freebird (Nov 3, 2011)

I do want to add a couple fish eventually but I want to make sure these guys are doing well and eating well first...and even then I may just get a bigger tank for fish and leave this one for the ADFs...assuming I can figure out how to keep them alive! :[ The white spots are more like light spots, at the knee joints and tip of nose. The way they dive into the gravel doesn't surprise me that it's wearing on their skin, I'm just not sure if switching to smaller, smoother gravel with solve that or if it's even a problem. The pic below is frog #2, looking all healthy after i got her...she now looks more like the one in the back (the one that died), skinny and scrunched up most of the time. 








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Your ADF's may be starving because they can't find the food. ADF's have horrible vision and if they can't smell it they're in the dark. I've heard feeding them sinking food on a white saucer so they can really see it works. Otherwise, overfeeding might be your best bet.


----------

